# Amplificador MTX Clase D en reparacion



## DR1V3R (Mar 31, 2015)

Buenas tardes colegas del Foro.

Les cuento, hace un tiempo atras compre un Amplificador MTX Audio modelo MXA6001 Monoblock clase D, por un precio bajo, ya que no funcionaba. 

Al destaparlo me encuentro que le faltan algunos MOSFET de la fuente, tenia algunos capacitores inflados y tenia un transistor SMD quemado, el q401 junto con su diodo zener. 

Pues bien procedi a soldar unos mosfet que considere buen reemplazo para la fuente (IRF3205) y solde un transistor SMD que saque de un yonque parecido (D037) el amplificador prendio y mando el voltaje correcto a los mosfet, mas sin embargo al medir en las salidas del ampli habia un voltaje de aproximadamente -40vCD 

La pregunta que quiero hacerles es que si alguien ha reparado o tiene algun amplificador igual, ya que tengo dudas de la ubicacion y posicion de algunos componentes, ya se checaron mosfets de salida y condensadores y todo esta bien y sigue mandando voltaje directo negativo a las salidas en vez de sonido

Espero puedan ayudarme y desde ya gracias... Saludos!



Aqui les dejo unas imagenes de la placa


----------



## pandacba (Mar 31, 2015)

Como tu bien dices has reparado la fuente y que tal el amplificador? puede estar dañado como conecuencia de la avería de la fuente


----------



## DR1V3R (Mar 31, 2015)

Eso es precisamente lo que no se, si el pre o el amplificador estan dañados o le faltan piezas, ya que los mosfets y los capacitores estan en buen estado por eso requiero de alguien que ya haya reparado este tipo de amplificadores para que me de alguna guia.

gracias!


----------



## Dls (Abr 1, 2015)

los mosfets que le pusiste a la fuente (irf3205) traia alguno de referencia cuando lo abriste
o no tenia ninguno y decidiste ponerle esos?

no es por desalentarte pero MTX no da a la luz las datasheet de sus productos, si no la reparacion fuera facil

seguro que los transistores que reemplazaste
si eran reemplazo adecuado?


----------



## DR1V3R (Abr 1, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta Dls!!
Te comento que cuando lo abri traia un par de mosfet con el numero  HUFA75339P3 lo busque y segun el datasheet si es coincidiente con el IRF3205, los puse y la fuente si anda, aunque los mosfet se calientan un poco.

Donde tengo el problema es en la etapa de salida, que tengo un voltaje de corriente directa negativo en vez de sonido.


----------



## maxee (Abr 1, 2015)

Concuerdo con pandacba. El ampli no esta funcionando. Quizá el integrado que prende y apaga los mosfet de salida se averió, o bien el mosfet de la rama negativa se puso en corto. Tendrías que medir las entradas en dicho integrado y en sus salidas.


----------



## Dls (Abr 1, 2015)

Mediste los voltajes de los capacitores que van despues de la fuente?
Tienen los voltajes positivos y negativos balanceados?


----------



## DR1V3R (Abr 1, 2015)

El voltaje medido a la salida de los diodos es de +62 y -64 VCD yo pienso que estan bien o no?

y con respecto al integrado de los mosfet no le veo la numeracion, es un smd de 16 pines pero no se si sea un TL494 o algun otro

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## toronjiushhh (Abr 1, 2015)

Hola! tenes un par de cosas para revisar que se suelen jorobar en las potencias Monoblock

Primero que nada baja toda la ganancia a 0... igual que los refuerzos de graves... puentea el centro de los rca al chasis de los rca y a su ves a masa (suele pasar que se les quema una 0R que actúa de fusible entre el negativo de potencia y el negativo de señal).

Por lo visto Q401 tiene un similar a la par... que es? 

En general estos amplificadores tienen reguladores de voltaje que sacan tensión para los ecualizadores y filtros... y estos se alimentan generalmente con +/- 15v... tendrías que buscar los datasheets de los 2 integrados que mas alejados están a la derecha/abajo y controlar que su alimentación sea la correcta o almenos sea simétrica.

Como dato extra, estas potencias siempre tienen transistores complementarios... quiere decir que no son los 6 iguales... si no que son 3 canal N y 3 canal P

espero sirva de guia!

Saludosss


----------



## DR1V3R (Abr 1, 2015)

Entonces el que tenga en la etapa de salida todos los mosfet iguales (IRFP240) esta incorrecto?

en cuanto a los transistores Q400 y Q401 el primero tiene nomenclatura DF26 y para reemplazar el 401 use un D037

Gracias por tu respuesta 
toronjiushhh


----------



## Dls (Abr 1, 2015)

el voltaje esta desbalanceado, debe de ser +64 -64 exactamente iguales, no debe de haber ningun desbalance de mas de 0.5v de voltaje si no ahi hay algo mal, para corroborar. Quita todas las salidas de audio y mide directamente en las terminales del capacitor(no uses negativo principal para pedir porque te puede dar voltajes diferentes)

Si despues de hacer eso los voltajes son estables la fuente esta bien


----------



## DR1V3R (Abr 2, 2015)

Al parecer si tienes razon Dls, esta desbalanceado el voltaje, me marca +62 y -64 en las terminales de los capacitores, medi el voltaje SIN los capacitores montados, esta bien?
Si es asi por donde empiezo a checar este preoblema?

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Dls (Abr 2, 2015)

Noo son con los capacitores puestos
Lo que debes de quitar sol los transistores de salida y volver a medir directo desdd los capacitores


----------



## DR1V3R (Abr 2, 2015)

ok montare y volvere a hacer la revision... Gracias!


----------

